

Malware in GNOME screensaver - dhimes
http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-12-09-019-35-SC-GN

======
wheels
First, wrong link, should be: [http://www.zdnet.com.au/blogs/null-
pointer/soa/Carelessness-...](http://www.zdnet.com.au/blogs/null-
pointer/soa/Carelessness-busts-Linux-security/0,2001102868,339299939,00.htm)

Second:

    
    
      rm -f /*.*
    

I mean, seriously? Is this amateurs' hour in the trojan department? They don't
even know how to use rm?

~~~
dhimes
Thx for the link upgrade. Ubuntu forum comments show a little more for those
of us who aren't experts on this type of stuff:
<http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349678>

------
nex3
Why does a screensaver have permission to write to /usr/bin in the first
place?

